# Please HELP ASAP! Mom isn't feeding newly hatched chick



## Melaniegolden (Oct 8, 2010)

Baby#1 hatched over 24 hours ago and Pearl (mom) has not fed the chick yet. I know this because the crop is empty. Egg#2 (there were only 2 eggs) is in the process of hatching and has begin to pip the egg. I'm really worried about Pearl not feeding the baby. Is this normal? How long to the parents usually wait before the first feeding? Is it possible she won't start feeding until the other baby has hatched??

Although she sits on the baby and other egg, I'm worked Pearl just doesnt have that mother instinct...

Any suggestions or tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They normally wait 12hrs before feeding. Is there any way you can get some baby bird food? You might have to assist feed until she gets the hang of it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is an article on assist feeding: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html


The parents do not feed solids when the chicks first hatch. What they do is feed an almost clear fluid to hydrate the chick. For the first 12 hr.s or so the chick will be digesting the nutrients from the yolk it aborbed, and the only thing it needs is a drop of fluyid at a time. if assist feeding the syringe tip is placed at the opening of the chicks left side of the beak, *slowly releasing* the fluid next to the tongue. You will see a tiny pouch in the crop, like the 2nd pix, which shows that there is something in the crop. Click pix's for a larger veiw.


----------



## Melaniegolden (Oct 8, 2010)

Srtiels, Thank you SO much. This is the best information I've come across! And it helped me a lot.
Pearl is keeping baby warm, but still not feeding. So, I've started to help feed the baby a formula. Hopefully mom will catch on very soon! The article made me feel better knowing that new moms like Pearl are 'stupid' (not really stupid) but they don't understand what they're supposed to do and sometimes will take up to 3 days for a new mom to figure it out. I truly hope this is the case.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck...AND make sure that when you put the baby back that it is partially fed and is crying. It is the crying that will eventually stimulate the parents to feed. If the babies have a good feeding responce to you as you sullement/assit feed them they will once the parents start to realize they have to feed. 

Half the battle is won, if they are at least keeping the babies warm and not abandoning them. 

Many people advise to clean out the nest box every few days. With your situation I would advise to just leave to bedding as is the first 2 eek or so. Aside from assit feeding you don't want too many other changes going on.


----------

